# Lenny sees a rabbit



## wowbaby (Jul 14, 2010)

Oops, images didn't attach. Here:


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Great photos, Wowbaby. Handsome pup, pretty little girl! What's Lenny's breeding?


----------



## wowbaby (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks!

I don't know much about this stuff, but here's a link to the sire's pedigree:
Targa Ch. Martaux Targa Bastille

The dam's doesn't appear to be on the website or else I don't remember her name correctly. She also came from Ravendune lines though.

_I_ think he's handsome


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

such a great shot- he's SO focused. i love it when they do that.


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

How old is Lenny?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Just LOVE the shot from the back!!! It looks frameable to me! Sweet little girl and very nice pup. They look like they were made for each other.
_


----------



## wowbaby (Jul 14, 2010)

Lenny will be 1 year old next month. I don't know if he'll wear a hat but the pictured daughter wants to mold him a cake out of kibble and yogurt with a raw bone on top! He's not as big as he looks there standing up...about 24.5 " and 45 -50 pounds.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Does your daughter bake?? She could make him a doggy cake. I've got a few recipe's if you're interested. 

Kodi had peanutbutter/bananna for his 2nd brithday. And Mia had Pumpkin bananna for her 1st birthday with yougart/peanutbutter icing


----------



## wowbaby (Jul 14, 2010)

She would LOVE that! Could you please share one or two?


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok I tried to make this less complicated... but could have made it more. Let me know if you have any questions. This is the one I use most of the time

•2 Cups Flour (I use potato flour for Kodi who has grain allergies but you can use any type of flour based on your dog)
•1/2 Teaspoon Baking Powder
•3-5 Ripe Bananas Mashed and Unsweetened Canned Pumpkin or Peanut Butter to make 1½ cups total (Bananas and peanut butter OR Bananas and Pumpkin OR Just bananas OR just pumpkin… I wouldn’t use just peanut butter).
•2 Tablespoons Butter or Vegetable Oil
•Optional: 1 Tablespoon Molasses.

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees Fahrenheit and lightly grease a small loaf pan or 8in round cake pan. In a large bowl, blend the flour and baking powder. Cut the butter or oil into the dry ingredients. Add the banana and pumpkin or peanut butter, and molasses to the flour mixture and blend well. Bake 30+ minutes or until it is done. I have found it may take longer… or it could be my oven.

Icing ideas. 
I don’t exactly measure for this…a container of plain Yogurt, ½ cup or so peanut butter(I use all natural or organic), cream cheese softened… just to thicken it up I really don’t remember how much I end up using! You can add a small amount of food coloring if you’d like

Carob frosting- I don’t have a recipe but there are plenty on the internet


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Those photos look like "Hallmark card" material! Soooo precious!


----------



## wowbaby (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you, celtickitti! We'll have fun with that!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

Cute pictures! Love how focused he is! 
If you go to my profile picture i have an album with the baking we do for our dogs. Theres a step by step doggie cake i baked + the recipe! The dogs LOVED it!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> Those photos look like "Hallmark card" material! Soooo precious!


EXACTLY what I wanted to say! They are both so cute


----------

